# Bait hotel & Sabiki pvc rod DIY



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

made the rod bout 5.5 foot or so, easy to store. U can use almost any pvc pipe for this one. Sabiki rigs are made with #10 gold hooks. Bait hotel has a bungy cord, it closes itself almost automatically,lol...love it.. btw, thanks to all that posted ideas and 'do it yourself' projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

...


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Do the hooks on the sabiki hang up on the end of the pipe when you reel it up?


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you so much... I've been fighting with sabiki rigs all week! Gonna go find a piece of PVC this morning...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

bk,
I heated the top and got it to a funnel effect...(careful with the fumes)...can't tell in the pic too much. works great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I was wondering if that would be a simple fix. Ill have to try that out! Ive just gotta find a heat gun. I need to do the same thing to my rod extenders too. Thanks for the awesome idea!


----------

